
Dear Uber Recruiter - coloneltcb
https://medium.com/@tessr/dear-uber-recruiter-7f5f9b304662#.ynxamugyh
======
gravypod
I don't understand, what is this article about? is the author mad that someone
emailed them about a position at uber or was this soliciting customers? Also
is there any validity to the tweets in this post?

